# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  targex

## Neckshot

tried sending an email to the add on the website but it failed any links?.

----------


## distant stalker

I usually get hold of him through trade me

----------


## Tahr

targex10.1@gmail.com

----------


## Shootm

bdblythen@world-net.co.nz  This is the addy I used when buying projectile off Targex

----------


## TARGEX

Hi there, have only just joined this forum & I'm trying to figure it all out. If I can help anyone with bullet info on Targex bullets my email now is targex10.1@gmail.com.
Cheers.

----------


## Rushy

Welcome aboard Targex

----------


## distant stalker

Good to have you on board Bryn.

----------


## compound

Welcome Bryn. Reminds me I need to get some more projectiles off you. Mine keep going missing everytime i hear a bang.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Good to see you here Bryn, can you make some 162g 7mm and 300g 338 cal projectiles please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CreepingDeath

175-180 7mm pleeeeassse

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TARGEX

Thanks everyone, nice to be here. Sorry but it will be a while before I start making 7mm bullets much less 338. I'm getting 30 cal (125grFB, 165grBT, 190grBT) sorted now to go with the .224 & 6mm/243 bullets I make & after that the next likely one will be 6.5mm bullets.

----------


## CreepingDeath

:Sad: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

All good things come to those that wait, no worries Bryn.

Keep up the good work

----------


## jakewire

6.5 :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

BCs on the 30cals?
Oh and welcome :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> BCs on the 30cals?
> Oh and welcome


Its quoted in Bryn's Trade Me listings.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its quoted in Bryn's Trade Me listings.


Cheers

----------


## TARGEX

Hi there, the estimated BC on the my 30 cal bullets is -
125grFB/HP=.330
165grHP/BT low drag=.470
190grHP/BT low drag=.550

The die makers estimates are quite a bit higher than these but I think they were being a bit ambitious which is often the way with BC's. I am more interested in top accuracy than the highest achievable BC's as the two don't always go together. 
   Still working on the 165gr but they are looking good & as soon as I get time I will be selling them as well. Have been waiting for feedback from a few hunters & target shooters which has all been good so far.
Cheers, Bryn.

----------


## TARGEX

Meant to say I don't have any bullets listed on Trademe right now. Will be again in a week or so as I am off to the NZDA Pacific Rim competition next week & don't want to be sorting bullet orders etc out just before that.
  Cheers.

----------


## Neckshot

targex in 80 or 85 gr?

----------


## TARGEX

Yep in 243/6mm I make 55grFB,70grFB,80grFB & 80grRBT low drag, 95grRBT low drag, 105grRBT 10S ogive(1 in 10" twist compatible), 105gr RBT low drag (1 in 8" twist required), 112grRBT low drag (1 in 8" twist required.)
Cheers.

----------


## Neckshot

Ok cool just orderd the 80gr LD i hope.

----------


## leathel

with the 190gr 30 cal pills do they stabalise in a 1:13 twist? will be going quite quick...3200-3300? (300RUM)

----------


## TARGEX

Hi leathel, think you may be pushing it with a 13"twist Would need an absolute minimum of a 1 in 12" & that may not even do it if they aren't going fast enough. Will be offering 165gr as soon as I get time if that is any help.
Cheers.

----------


## TeRei

Do you do 270?

----------


## TARGEX

Hi, no sorry just .224,.243 & 30cal.

----------


## Jpayne

Hi targex, do you offer samples? Id be real keen on the 165s when theyre available

----------


## TARGEX

Hi, yes no problem to do a sample pack when I have them ready for sale.
Cheers, Bryn.

----------


## veitnamcam

My girls gun loves them,need some more. Incoming email :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

So i  got to test my 80gr targex projectile on thursady 120yd neckshot on a 30kg yearling hind and got some pics of the projectile i recoverd on the skin of its shoulder. And from the pics and close inspection it let 3 more bits of shrapnel go into the rib area aswell im no expurt and havnt weighd the projectile but its good retention and dropped her on the spot So im happy with these projectiles.

----------


## leathel

6mm ?

----------


## Rushy

That is great Neckshot.  Instant kill and not too much trauma.  That is a perfect combination.

----------


## Neckshot

yep 243.

----------


## Neckshot

Thats the appeal of  a neckshot to me

----------

